# Happy 2020!



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2019)

2020 is on the horizon. Interesting, isn't it?

Never thought I would make it this far, even when I was much younger.

Probably won't watch the "ball" drop. Too old for that and I haven't done this for years

So, in the spirit of things, "Happy New Year" to all my family and friends.

May 2020 be the best of the best for everyone!!!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 31, 2019)

Jr/DIL called a bit ago to wish us Happy NY.  They know we won't make to midnight.   

We're going to watch The Durrells in Corfu until …?   BBC/PBS series now available on Amazon Prime. Cute series set in 1935. Widow and her 4 kids move to Greece because cost of living is cheaper than UK. It's not necessarily so and they have adventures with kids growing into adulthood.

I wish Everyone A Happy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Happy New Year


Yes, I am hoping for magic and dreams, along with all the books I can read/listen to (love audio books), and I kiss someone who thinks I am wonderful every night before going to sleep.

Love art and have a copy of _Girl with a Pearl Earring_ by Vermeer in my studio.

As for writing, drawing, building....I try to do that every day.  I wrote a syndicated column for 11 years and loved it.  Now I spend so much time in my studio designing and creating doll clothes/outfits and that makes me happy.  

Singing............let's not go there.  I can't carry a tune in a basket with a lid on it.  Never mind.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2019)

Katie H said:


> Yes, I am hoping for magic and dreams, along with all the books I can read/listen to (love audio books), and I kiss someone who thinks I am wonderful every night before going to sleep.
> 
> Love art and have a copy of _Girl with a Pearl Earring_ by Vermeer in my studio.
> 
> ...


Humans are meant to sing and to dance and they don't have to be any good at it to enjoy it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 1, 2020)

*taxy*, that is a very nice sentiment.  I especially like the part about "good madness". 



Katie H said:


> 2020 is on the horizon. Interesting, isn't it?
> 
> Never thought I would make it this far, even when I was much younger.
> 
> ...


The same to you, Glenn, and your gang, *Katie*!

**************************

A healthy, happy, and prosperous year to all my friends here at DC.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2020)

The happiest of new years  to all my friends at DC.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 4, 2020)

*pitter patter - time t'get back at 'er*

T'was a few days after Christmas,
And all through the house,
Nothing would fit me,
Not even a blouse.

The cookies I'd nibbled,
The chocolate I'd taste
At the holiday parties
Had gone to my waist.

When I got on the scales
There arose such a number!
When I walked to the store
(less a walk than a lumber),

I'd remember the marvellous meals I'd prepared;
The gravies and sauces and beef nicely rared,
The wine and the rum balls, the bread and the cheese
And the way I'd never said, "No thank you, please."

As I dressed myself in my husband's old shirt
And prepared once again to do battle with dirt...
I said to myself, as I only can,

"You can't spend a Summer, disguised as a man!"
So, away with the last of the sour cream dip.
Get rid of the fruit cake, every cracker and chip.
Every last bit of food that I like must be banished
Till all the additional ounces have vanished.

I won't have a cookie, not even a lick.
I'll want only to chew on a long celery stick.
I won't have hot biscuits, or corn bread, or pie.
I'll munch on a carrot and quietly cry.

I'm hungry, I'm lonesome, and life is a bore...
But isn't that what January is for?
Unable to giggle, no longer a riot.
Happy New Year to all, and to all a good diet.


*HAPPY 2020 AND THE CYCLE BEGINS AGAIN!!*


----------

